# SchH



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

What is the attraction to sch It is no longer a testing or proving ground How many physically test the dog to see if it quits and is a curr To me it is just a frilly sport 
What use is a dog on trac with its nose planted on the ground Kinda works against the sent cone Do you let the dogs water scent but I doubt sch dogs do that 
How come the decoy dose not evaid the dog 
To me not real life scenarios at all


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

For one thing, it's a great bonding experience for you and your dog, and it's fun. You meet people, go places, etc. 

Although some of it has been watered down, it is still a good test. The journey will tell you what you need to know about the dog, and the result will tell everyone else.

You might get more answers if your grammar, sentence structure and spelling weren't so poor, and the question wasn't so insulting........


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

canyadoit said:


> What is the attraction to sch It is no longer a testing or proving ground How many physically test the dog to see if it quits and is a curr To me it is just a frilly sport
> What use is a dog on trac with its nose planted on the ground Kinda works against the sent cone Do you let the dogs water scent but I doubt sch dogs do that
> How come the decoy dose not evaid the dog
> To me not real life scenarios at all


You dont like it do something else


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

You are asking to be what it is not. It is not personal protection training, military training, or what have you. It is a specific sport that most people do for fun. But it is also used as a breed survey. If a dog can succeed at a high level in sch it shows the dog is capable of producing some offspring that will contain the qualities required for PP/K9/Military.

Essentially what your question comes down to is why do any dog sport? What good is dock jumping....oh so my dog can retrieve a ball by jumping off a dock! woohoo! But maybe with some additional training and proper breeding it could be used to develop some great hunting/retrieving dogs.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

canyadoit said:


> What is the attraction to sch It is no longer a testing or proving ground How many physically test the dog to see if it quits and is a curr To me it is just a frilly sport
> What use is a dog on trac with its nose planted on the ground Kinda works against the sent cone Do you let the dogs water scent but I doubt sch dogs do that
> How come the decoy dose not evaid the dog
> To me not real life scenarios at all


It's a fun sport. Many SchH prospect dogs have hips and elbows checked. And like someone else mentioned, it's not like police or military training. It's a sport. Something fun and interactive for the handler and dog to enjoy. I absolutely love the sport. It gives me a rush. 
And if you are looking for something more "real life", you could try to get involved in personal protection training.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Freddy how was the question insulting to you My opinion maybe Thanks for the english lesson very cosmopolitan of you 
Ayoitzrimz I have done lots with dogs in my days compound dogs full attack dogs sar dogs therapy dogs 
I am just white trash red neck with a grade ten education When I was 16 to 21 I was in the airborne
Thanks to everyone else for thier ideas on the sport


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

IPO is still challenging despite being watered down. If it wasn't, all dogs would be passing. 

IPO tracking tests not just tracking, but the dogs ability to maintain focus and intensity. It is also a good foundation for SAR work. 

Why the sleeve and not a suit? Probably because it was easier for the helper to control the dog, do the drives and put the dog into a stressful position (when done correctly the drive puts a lot of pressure on a dog). 

IPO also tests the character of the people and many people fail.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

lhczth said:


> IPO also tests the character of the people and many people fail.



Oh, how true that is........


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> IPO is still challenging despite being watered down. If it wasn't, all dogs would be passing.
> 
> IPO tracking tests not just tracking, but the dogs ability to maintain focus and intensity. It is also a good foundation for SAR work.
> 
> ...


I'd argue the suit makes it much easier to put the dog into a stressful position. Also, from a decoy's standpoint, driving the dog is easier than on a sleeve.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only if the dog bites the right part of the suit. It is also easier for the dogs to avoid some pressure by biting farther away from the pressure (i.e. legs).


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

No doubt, IPO might not be what it was years ago but I would venture to guess that more dogs and/or handlers fail than find success in the sport. Particularly if you look at regional and national competition. A person finds out a lot about both the dog and the handler in this sport.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

